# Random soft bump (perhaps a cyst)



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Dax has a little bump on the side of his body just along the rib cage. It's a soft bump that appears to be subcutaneous and attached to the skin as it moves without bothering our kiddo. 

Dax doesn't appear to be bothered by it... he has no change in behavior, he eats regularly and is equally playfully and energetic...

Mommy' dearest is worried and concerned that it might be cancer... should we be concerned or is this something that will go away?

Ive done some reading and I'm convinced its nothing merely but a cyst/fatty deposit that will go away... and that if we put a heating pad on it will help breakdown the solidified fat allot easier...

The bump isn't big but it is noticeable...

Suggestions...thoughts.. should we be worried?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I am pretty sure Cole had this on his shoulder blade. I thought the same thing about a cyst or fatty deposit. It went away and now there is a different one somewhere else. It didn't seem to hurt him. 

I dont think it is anything to worry about as long as everything js normal and it doesn't hurt him. If it gets bigger then I would take him, obviously, to the vet.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had one for months, only slightly bigger than a pea, it's disappeared now though. One of our camping friends who is a vet (handy, free consultation on site lol) thought it was just a sebacious cyst.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Watch the lumps, and as long as they don't get bigger you are probably alright.

I don't wish to alarm anybody but my Dane had a small lump which my vet told me was either a fatty lump or cyst.

After five weeks I asked for a needle biopsy and three days later was told it was a mast cell tumour.

This is rare so don't panic, but just keep an eye on the lumps and if it doesn't go away or it grows please go to your vet.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*VizslaNewbies*, did Dax recently got a vaccine shot? My little one Pacsirta had one of these lumps, and it went away after over a month. She wasn't bothered by it at all though and didn't even know it existed. 
Just keep an eye on it, and if it gets bigger or hardens, take him to the vet. Good luck!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Flynn has gotten a bit lumpy/bumpy as he's gotten older. He has one in the same exact spot you're describing. I noticed it about a year or so ago and it hasn't grown at all. I did have the Vet aspirate it just to make sure it was fine, and it was.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Suliko said:


> *VizslaNewbies*, did Dax recently got a vaccine shot? My little one Pacsirta had one of these lumps, and it went away after over a month. She wasn't bothered by it at all though and didn't even know it existed.
> Just keep an eye on it, and if it gets bigger or hardens, take him to the vet. Good luck!


Yeah, Dax got vaccinated pretty recently in mid-late September. We're not sure if the bump was always there following his vaccination and if it was, it was really noticeable last week when we noticed on Tuesday. We'll definitely keep an eye on it though


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Flynn has gotten a bit lumpy/bumpy as he's gotten older. He has one in the same exact spot you're describing. I noticed it about a year or so ago and it hasn't grown at all. I did have the Vet aspirate it just to make sure it was fine, and it was.


We haven't gone to the Vet yet, but the bump is certainly soft that there 'may' be fluid in the bump. If the bump gets worse or doesnt decrease in size this week... we're going to take him to the Vet to make sure there's nothing wrong.


----------

